# Country of Origin rule for customised T-shirt



## Satio (May 21, 2015)

We run T-shirt brand and we buy bulk blank T-shirt from Bangladesh, India and Turkey. 
We then silk screen in our studio in London. We paint, dye, stitch appliqué etc…and ship from UK. 
It seems we adding so much value and effort to the blank T-shirt. Embellishment costs more than the original value of the blank T-shirt. 
Do we still have to say the origin of the T-shirts as where it's assembled?


----------



## bmoney (May 26, 2015)

did you ever get an answer to this?


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't think so.


----------



## bmoney (May 26, 2015)

anyone have an answer to this?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

In the US, yes, you still need to display the original country of origin on the labels or tags. It doesn't matter where or how the garment is decorated. The country of origin is based on where the shirt itself was manufactured and assembled.

For the UK, you would need to research those specific laws. But I would think it would be similar to the US.


----------

